
Ask HN: Mobile Help vs. UX Throwdown - jyaker
https://supportify.typeform.com/to/bMbSXS
======
jyaker
The conversations that led to the creation of this questionnaire were
absolutely fascinating. I look forward to being able to share the results with
everyone.

